# Problème de lecture dans iTunes LP



## pheeroan (11 Avril 2011)

Bonjour à tous 

Je me décide à poster pour la 1ère fois après avoir vainement recherché une solution à mon problème, ici ou ailleurs:

J'ai une apple TV 1ère génération. Il se trouve que certains iTunes LP devaient être mis à jour pour être compatibles. C'est maintenant chose faite, je peux les lire depuis le menu de l'apple TV.

Ce que je ne comprends pas, c'est l'impossibilité de lire les musiques ou vidéos depuis ces interfaces (pareil pour tous). J'ai regardé sur mon mac, tout se lance de la même façon, je peux regarder les photos etc. mais pas moyen d'écouter la musique quand je clique sur les titres ou "play album".

C'est normal (les iTunes LP sur Apple TV se limitent à la lecture de ce petit "menu") ou il y a un soucis quelque part?

Merci pour tous ceux qui sont dans le même cas ou ceux qui m'apporteront une solution!


----------

